
Kristen Stewart: Bringing Impressionism to Life with Neural Style Transfer - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.04928
======
mmcclure
Yes, this is the Kristen Stewart from the Twilight movies, and I found the
background on this very interesting.

> Less well-known is her interest in AI, laid out in a new paper on the use of
> the technology to create art in her screenwriting debut, Come Swim.

> Stewart’s starting inspiration point for Come Swim was one of her own
> paintings. The paper describes the filmmaker’s experiments with style
> transfer, a popular use of machine learning that transforms one image into
> the artistic technique and color profile of another. Stewart and her
> producers used the technology to turn scenes of Come Swim into the style of
> Stewart’s own painting.

[https://qz.com/889668/actress-kristen-stewart-yes-that-
krist...](https://qz.com/889668/actress-kristen-stewart-yes-that-kristen-
stewart-just-released-a-research-paper-on-artificial-intelligence/)

------
hobofan
Should have a (2017) in the title.

